
Charles Schwab to give up SF headquarters in TD Ameritrade deal - big_chungus
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Charles-Schwab-to-lose-SF-headquarters-in-26-14860683.php
======
derp_dee_derp
Yeah I'd move too considering the difference in tax rates at every level when
comparing Texas to California.

~~~
big_chungus
So many people do this... then vote for the same policies that got the high
tax rates in the first place, as though taxes won't have to go up to pay for
the hand-outs.

------
hnburnsy
@Dang looks like the Title and URL changed to this...

"Charles Schwab to lose SF headquarters in $26 billion TD Ameritrade deal"

[https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Charles-
Schwab-...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Charles-Schwab-to-
lose-SF-headquarters-in-26-14860683.php)

~~~
dang
Fixed. Thanks!

